# RIP Joey Jordison



## Adephi (28/7/21)

A bit late but I just found out one of the greatest drummers of our time passed away on Monday.

He was known for his upside-down maneuver when he played with Slipknot, that can be seen in the video from around 2:25. He was also one of the founding members of the band.



He also toured South-africa with Korn a couple of years back.

The music might not be for everybody, myself included. But we can recognize talend where it's due.

Ideal music for family gatherings, church bazaars and toddler birthday parties.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/7/21)

I remember a colleague who was a fan showing me that upside down clip, but for me the best drummer will always be Rick Allen from Def Leppard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

